# Forum General Introduce Yourself  Where is Olya?  [Split off another topic]

## rockzmom

Basil,
Let me say that I am saddened to learn of your loss and that she had just celebrated her birthday in January. How hard it must be for her family and friends to have someone taken from them so young and full of potential.  
BTW, has anyone heard from Olya??? I can't recall where she lives or if she would be taking the metro...

----------


## sperk

> BTW, has anyone heard from Olya??? I can't recall where she lives or if she would be taking the metro...

 Кажется, что её уже выгнали с форума.

----------


## Hanna

> BTW, has anyone heard from Olya??? I can't recall where she lives or if she would be taking the metro...

 Ollie where are you???  If you see this, say something so we know you are ok!   _(risks are miniscule of course, but I haven't seen a post by her for a while!) She's probably busy with studies and fixing up her new flat._   
I feel very uncomfortable about my daily ride through London on the tube at the peak of rush-hour... With all the plots that were SUPPOSEDLY stopped by secret services at the last minute you can't help but wondering when they are going to succeed!

----------


## Basil77

> Кажется, что её уже выгнали с форума.

 In my opinion, even if MasterAdmin and Lampada will deside to ban just everyone from this forum, our dear Оля should be the very last.

----------


## Hanna

> Originally Posted by sperk  Кажется, что её уже выгнали с форума.   In my opinion, even if MasterAdmin and Lampada will deside to ban just everyone from this forum, our dear Оля should be the very last.

 Exactly! You are not serious, are you sperk?

----------


## Crocodile

> Originally Posted by sperk  Кажется, что её уже выгнали с форума.   In my opinion, even if MasterAdmin and Lampada will deside to ban just everyone from this forum, our dear Оля should be the very last.

 +1 
She contributed a lot to this forum.

----------


## Hanna

Well why did she get banned?

----------


## it-ogo

> Well why did she get banned?

 They compared IPs used to access this site by different users and found that users Оля and Dogboy are actually the same person (or at least they use the same PC). So they are temporarily banned for trolling.

----------


## Basil77

> They compared IPs used to access this site by different users and found that users Оля and Dogboy are actually the same person (or at least they use the same PC). So they are temporarily banned for trolling.

 Блин, я как лох повёлся... не обратил внимания на то, что это it-ogo-мастер-по-под###кам запостил. 
Да, кстати, просьба к уважаемым модерам: выделите, плиз, весь оффтоп про Олю в отдельный топик, имхо в этом не место для шуток.

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by rockzmom  BTW, has anyone heard from Olya??? I can't recall where she lives or if she would be taking the metro...   Кажется, что её уже выгнали с форума.

 Нет, что за чушь!  Никто Олю не выгонял. Она сама ушла.  Но, может, однажды она заскучает за нами и вернётся.

----------


## Basil77

> Нет, что за чушь!  Никто Олю не выгонял. Она сама ушла.  Но, может, однажды она заскучает (лучше соскучится) [s:2mmu471n]за нами[/s:2mmu471n] по нам и вернётся.

 A typical mistake of native Ukrainian speakers. My wife speaks this way too sometimes.

----------


## Lampada

> Well why did she get banned?

 It's never happened.  It was her decision to leave.   ::

----------


## sperk

> Нет, что за чушь!  Никто Олю не выгонял. Она сама ушла.  Но, может, однажды она заскучает за нами и вернётся.

 Да, сама...под огнём противников.

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada  Нет, что за чушь!  Никто Олю не выгонял. Она сама ушла.  Но, может, однажды она заскучает (лучше соскучится) [s:29qmlleg]за нами[/s:29qmlleg] по нам и вернётся.   A typical mistake of native Ukrainian speakers. My wife speaks this way too sometimes.

 Да знаю я, но мне так больше нравится.  И к этому идёт:  _"...А кто родом с благословенного юга, тот и "за вами" может поскучать на здоровье. Скоро и это в словари введут, не сомневаюсь."_ http://akula-dolly.livejournal.com/211054.html

----------


## alexB

Что вообще значит - выгнали и как это можно сделать? И чего это вдруг её? Она, возможно, обиделась, что ни за что ни про что в этой их заморочке вдруг оказалась виноватой, по мнению некоторых. Лично я считаю, что подленькое высказывание догбоя, спьяну или нет, из-за которого начался весь сыр-бор, совсем не вяжется с имиджем мачо, в котором он предстаёт перед народом. Так что Ольга,  ::   давай домой!

----------


## Ramil

Да мало ли, дела у человека, уехала, компьютер сломался... появится.

----------


## alexB

Тоже верно.

----------


## Lampada

> Тоже верно.

 Оптимисты вы.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Оптимисты вы.

 Мы не оптимисты, мы реалисты. ))
В любом случае, никто не бросит навсегда форум, на котором бывал ежедневно, из-за одной ссоры на пустом месте.
Мне так кажется, по крайней мере. Отойдет - вернется. А может, и правда дела навалились.

----------


## starrysky

Я тоже малость заволновалась, что Олиных постов нет... После таких-то вестей. Что-то я совсем не в теме... Dogboy опять накуролесил?...   ::   (Заранее извиняюсь, не хочу никого обижать/обсуждать). Но все-таки не верю, чтобы такой активный человечек как Оля ушла...

----------


## rockzmom

Okay, I used Google Translate to try and follow the conversation here. It does seem rather sad if she has left due to something that happened between her and other forum members.

----------


## Basil77

> Originally Posted by Basil77  A typical mistake of native Ukrainian speakers. My wife speaks this way too sometimes.   Да знаю я, но мне так больше нравится.  И к этому идёт:  _"...А кто родом с благословенного юга, тот и "за вами" может поскучать на здоровье. Скоро и это в словари введут, не сомневаюсь."_ http://akula-dolly.livejournal.com/211054.html

 Ну ты уж скажешь: "к этому идёт". Здесь так вообще никто не говорит. А жене я постоянно за такие вещи даю по губам, чтобы не засоряла лексикон ребёнка украинизмами.

----------


## Hanna

Well I never believed that Lampada would ban Olya under any circumstances. I know Olls gets a bit irritable with stupid questions at times, but she more than makes up for that with her helpfulness and humour! 
And if anyone need to be banned I can think of a few people that are WELL ahead Olya in the queue!  
The April joke about Dogboy/Olya was funny though! 
"Dolya"  ::   LOL!  If this person existed they'd be in a psych-hospital for serious schizophrenia!!!  
Was anybody rude or nasty to Olya? Perhaps that caused her to leave!? 
Otherwise I hope she's just busy with something nice and comes back later.

----------


## Winifred

Yes, hopefully Olya will come back, or at least check in and let us know she's ok.

----------


## rockzmom

Okay, I did reach out to Olya via an email and she responded that she is okay.  ::   
Winifred!!! Good to hear from you again as well!!!

----------


## Martin Miles

Olya... Dogboy..?

----------


## Winifred

> Okay, I did reach out to Olya via an email and she responded that she is okay.   
> Winifred!!! Good to hear from you again as well!!!

 Glad to hear that Olya is okay!   
Thanks for the greetings! I'm here, but every once in awhile I become impatient with my terrible Russian and give the forum a break for awhile.

----------


## Dogboy182

> Лично я считаю, что подленькое высказывание догбоя, спьяну или нет, из-за которого начался весь сыр-бор, совсем не вяжется с имиджем мачо, в котором он предстаёт перед народом. Так что Ольга,   давай домой!

 There was no подлость. And Im not a мачо just so you know.  But I'll still kick your ***.  
I guess they call you alexB Cuz the real alex is netsurfer. Right?

----------


## alexB

So, if I get it right, a netsurfer is a bad man and that should be me. Then why are you so unkind to yourself? By your logic you must be a dozen times worse than I am. 
"But I'll still kick your ***. "
And what makes you think that? 
Oh, sorry, I forgot, you chew gum in so manly a manner that I should certainly watch my words dealing with a guy like you.

----------

